# Miracle



## Cthulhu (Jan 19, 2003)

The Bucs...are in...the *Superbowl*!

Cthulhu


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 19, 2003)

BUCS,BUCS,*BUCS!!!*

Here's hoping Chucky Gruden and the Bucs get their *RINGS*...


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know... I kinda wish my 49ers had made it... yay old-school Steve Young and Joe Montana days. *sigh*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, Good luck.


----------

